# How to use/dose Penac P and Penac W



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I am interested in how to dose both of these porducts. The intructions are not in English so I cannot read them. I have tried looking all over online including on the Plocher website. I cannot find anywhere how much to use for what area or volume of water. Also do I use the W for the water column or the P. Or do I use both? I understand that both are placed under the substrate and a light coating. The part that I am lost on is dosing the water column and at what amounts? Any help would be great.

PS-I dont want to start a debate about its effectiveness or why I should use it at all. I just thought I would try it out and see for myself. Please keep all unrelated posts about the Penac line somewhere else. I am only interested in what others have done while using it. Thank you!


----------



## @[email protected] (Jul 10, 2006)

I have the penac W (for water column) and I dose it every 4 weeks when lights are off (because penac W clouds the water severily but clears out after 24hrs).
Assuming you bought it from ADA, the instruction is this: 1 level spoon for 60 L aquarium water or 3 level spoons for 60 L if setting up a new aquarium.
*I don't have the penac P so can't help you with that.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Use the same instructions for Bacter 100. Put it on the bottom of the tank, underneath the power sand. Place Penac P and W, Bacter 100, Clear Super, then Tourmaline.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

awesome thanks alot!


but what about dosing the W or P to the water column? Am I supposed to dose both to the water once a month or just the W?


----------

